# Mossberg 935 opinions



## oklahomawatrfwlr

I've been looking into getting one of these and just wanted to know what you people out there who have them think of them and the good and bads of the gun. Thanks


----------



## bratlabs

Ive been with two people when theirs have taken a crap. Both of them busted in the same spot, at the plastic spacer where the magazine meets the receiver. I dont know why they put a plastic piece where the cylinder hits when it comes back from pressure. My SX2s cylinder hits the receiver, nothing to break. The 935 wouldnt let you manually eject the last shell when that busted, you had to fire it. One of the 935s had more problems but I cant remember what they all are. Ill tell Click9 to post up on what all went wrong with it. Personally Id spend the extra $ and get a SX2 or go with a 835.


----------



## goose killer

Don't buy a 935 because they are a piece of junk. I would never own a mossberg. If you want a decent gun and don't want to spend a lot of money buy a franchi or look for a used beretta or benelli.


----------



## dlip

> at the plastic spacer where the magazine meets the receiver.


Sounds like some sort of buffer. I dunno, just from the description.



> Don't buy a 935 because they are a piece of junk. I would never own a mossberg. If you want a decent gun and don't want to spend a lot of money buy a franchi or look for a used beretta or benelli.


Have you ever owned a mossberg 935? I know someone who loves their's. It's pretty unfair to give the mossback a bad rap without posting up evidence. I know some people don't like them, and some love em. I have a relative who beats it like a redheaded step-child, never any problems.
Edit: I forgot to put my input in on some other good guns. The Super X2 is a great gun, I have nothing against the Mossback, but the Winchester has a longer running good reputation.


----------



## bratlabs

dlip, I dont know the technical name for the piece that broke but from looking at it in the feild, it seems like maybe a spacer, or maybe a buffer so the cylinder doesnt hit the receiver when its on the eject stroke. Either way it doesnt make any sense to me why theres a plastic piece right there when the pressure from 3 1/2 BBs will bust it in less then 1 box of shells. Maybe a bad run? I have no complaints about my 835 though. Its killed most of what I point it at. I wanted a semi, so after I seen the two 935s crap out I decided on a SX2, still going to use the 835 for deer hunting though.


----------



## dlip

Yeah, it sounds like there are two obvious possibilities. 1.) Its a buffer, 2.) It's some sort of spacer between the fore end and the receiver. I don't own one so I'm not going to argue about the anatomy of the gun. I'm not arguing with you, I think the SX2 is the way to go over ANY OTHER gun.


----------



## bratlabs

Im not taking it as a arguement if it came off that way. Im still going to try and get Click9 to post up on what all went wrong with his. Maybe he'll know what that piece does. This will be the first season I use my SX2 with the Drakekiller choke so I cant wait till them first early season canadas decide to check my dekes out. I used it this spring in ND for snows and it preformed awesome, but that was only for 4 days not an entire season. I have heard that Mossbergs customer service is pretty good though, so if you did have a problem it would get taking care of.


----------



## dlip

It didn't come off that way, I was agreeing with you on the SX2, my fault, I'm good at causing confusion.


----------



## Click9

I owned a 935 when they came out. The piece Bratlabs is talking about is a composite/plastic piece that actually sits at the bottom of the forearm and pushes down after it's fired to start the action opening. Mine broke the first time I took the gun out. I also had a spring that sheared off in the trigger assembly while hunting! (ruined mt hunt) It turned my semi-auto into a single shot. The same hunt when I took the gun apart to see what was wrong, a pressed-in pin just fell out of trigger assembly. Luckily I found it in the bottom of the boat. If you ask me, a pressed in pin should just not fall out. Especially when it has to do with the trigger assembly. This spring on a snow goose hunt a friend of ours pulled out a new 935. I told him I hope he had better luck. Not sure what all went wrong, but he could'nt pull the action back after it was loaded and the only way to unload the gun was to fire it. This happened I believe the 2nd day of our hunt. I am not going to knock Mossberg, because they made it right for me. It did however take a letter to the President of Mossberg. Two days after I sent the letter I was called back by the head of customer service and they made sure I did not lose any money on the gun. I do not own the 935 any more and I would not buy another one, but it is not fair for me to label or bad mouth Mossberg due to my experience. They made it right for me. It may take some time though before I buy another Mossberg.


----------



## mr.trooper

WHOA there Goose! Mossbergs are NOT junk. As an owner of a Mossberg, I can say they are not garbage from personal experience. A little group of guys called the U.S Marine corps will back me up on this one.

MAN i love it when people on the Internet post Hearsay. :beer:


----------



## dale d w

As an owner of a berretta it was put away this year for my new 935 mag.
I love this gun and would say its worth every cent. I put many boxes of 
3 1/2 BB and BBB I also sent many boxes of 3" #2's . no probles no broken plastic piece. I Know of the spacer talked about It's a forearm retainer. It's the thing the return spring sits on. mine shows no wear and I can't see how it could. My new 935 came with a 10 year warranty on it, I can't see them doing that on a piece of junk mossberg. BUY IT 
GREAT GUN


----------



## leeroyboy

This is a great site!! Yep, I do believe I'll be adding a 935 for this next years hunting. We were issued Mossberg shotguns for the 2 plus decades I was in law enforcement. They were not always treated the best and took everything we dished out and always worked. In the past 2 years I've noticed a need for a fast second shot. Getting that second shot off with my older pump action isn't as fast as it once was. So there will be a 935 in my shotgun case for next years North Dakota duck/goose hunt.......by the by, I loved hunting there this fall!!! Great people and it's one big huge state.......
Thanks also to NODAK for keeping this site up and running!! I love reading everybody's comments and opinions!


----------



## greenheadfallon

SX2


----------



## DeerScarer

Far as I can tell it's just a matter of luck, at least when yer buyin' at Walmart. My brother had a Mossberg 500, I had a Mossberg 835, about eight years apart, but same problem with both. Wouldn't cycle shells, slide arms were goin' off track and not lettin' next shell out o' the mag tube. :eyeroll: I also found a 500 for sale used that when i tried the action on it in the store, same thing. (Except of course there wasn't a shell in it at the store :lol:.)

Now, I liked the way that over-bored barrel patterned once I found an after-market tube (Carlson extended full steel) that understood the gun, so I sometimes dream of getting a 935. I figure with the autoloader I wouldn't be able to twist the fore-end out of position causing the jamb - if, indeed that was why it was doing it. But I can't be sure it was my fault and not the gun's. Whenever I see mixed reviews by people who've owned them, I back off on getting one.

-Dave


----------



## nhturkeydude

Hi 
I've shot a 835 mossberg for years and I have a 935 Mag Grand Slam
between both guns I have shot a killed 63 turkeys NEVER had a PROBLEM with them 
Just my Thoughts 
nhturkeydude


----------



## duckbusterky

I had an 835 literally blow up in my brother's hands. His finger was off the trigger and when a new shell was pumped into the chamber it exploded. It blew up where the barrel meets the receiver, making a "banana peel." Two of my friends Mossberg 500 did the same thing when squirrel hunting. Apparently, the cause of this is a dirty firing pin that gets stuck out. When the new shell is chambered it causes it to go off. I understand this being the shooter's fault by not cleaning his gun. However, the 835 my brother shot was 3 weeks old and had never been hunted. Needless to say we won't be buying Mossberg again. Winchester and Benelli will be the only names in our safe :sniper:


----------



## don

i own both 835 and 935

got 835 when first came out shot thousand loads thru it no problem with it at all and bought second 835 when camo came out no problems with neither

then got 935 when it came out and no problems with it either 
we just did two days shooting trap with 935 and did hunt 2 duck seasons with it too

dont know but my own guns i love them and will buy another mossberg in furture

just my thoughs on stories here i think sounds like dirty guns


----------



## Dubie

I happen to own a Mossberg 935. I've used and abused it for 1.5 waterfowl seasons here in Manitoba sofar, and the only problem I do have is the Forarm Retainer split in half. But I don't see what that part does other then act as a little platform for the return spring to push against, and hold the pusher assembly straight, maybe. I've been using it most of this season with the clip broken clean in half and missing a little chunk. I just hold it together when I slip the forearm back on, and it all holds in place. It still works perfectly fine, though I think I might make a more durable retainer this winter.

Over all, the gun works fine, shoots good, eats 3.5" loads of all kinds all day long without any trouble. I'm happy with the buy, and if I could do it all over again, I'd get the same gun.

Dubie


----------



## orlovski007

hi i'm from montreal quebec and i bought my brand new mossberg last year and was totally excited about enjoying it for years of hunting to come...unfortunately it is my second season hunting with the gun and i had to return it to the place of purchase....love the gun but it began to jam, unable to feed shells and the trigger would jam from time to time...its hard to defend the nice looking gun when some of my hunting buddies have old guns that never have a problem and require limited servicing.....maybe i just got a lemon happens right....does anyone else have or had any problems like this?


----------



## outdoorguy

I have owned my 935 for two years now and use it mainly for pheasant hunting and some waterfowl and have not had any major problems with mine. The only thing that I can think of is if it's not clean it will jam on the first shot of the day but then will work just fine. My experiences with if have been great, would recomend it to anyone.


----------



## orlovski007

i have sent my mossberg out and am still waiting for it to get back ....i like the gun and have taken care of it, cleaned it almost after every hunt and we don't do much shooting....I guess it was just a defect or something...i'll let you know when i receive it what was the problem in case anyone else does happen to have the same misfortune.


----------



## carp_killer

spend the money now and get a benelli and you wont have any problems mossbergs are a waste of money all they do is break and jam up i have shot a benelli m2 and nova pump for the past few years with no complaints your gonna spend more money fixing that mossberg then you would if you just bought a benelli


----------



## bubba682

This is my first season with the 935 so far i love it put it threw everything up here .The final test up here is comin -30 in a howlin Atlantic noreaster wind, huntin along the shore if plastic is gonna break it will be then.If it doesn't nuff said as far as i'm concearned.My buddy's got a moss 500 he ain't cleaned it in 20+years it started to screw up a bit so i cleaned it for him works great now.I think there is lemmons in everything we buy from guns to cars,manufacturers have to back their warrenties and we gotta give proper maintanance.The thing i get the biggest laugh about is its always the guy with the more expensive gun thats shootin off about the cheaper costing gun.If my gun breaks i can affored to buy another gun ,can they lol.Ive used remington for years this is my first moss i have recomended it to alot of goose hunters up here.When i went lookin for semis it came down to the Browning gold extrema,x2,sbe,935 couldnt find a balkyl dealer.In the end i just could't see myself payin a ton of money for somethin that is gonna get the **** poundid out of it.But just in case that plastic part breaks im gonna order a couple Mon lol.


----------



## bubba682

The moss 500 i was talkin about been threw alot,my buddies idea of cleanin it was spray it with wd40 at the start an end of each season.After it was cleaned the only real damage was the mag spring and dowel.The spring was all rust and stretched the dowel well why the use wood for a plug i don't know.Well anyway i thought it's a tough gun.Oh yeah i had to take the forearm retaining nut off with a hammer an screwdriver lol,a little oil soak helped that.


----------



## orlovski007

got my mossberg back from the gunsmith they said it hadn't been cleaned well enough....what a crock...i clean my gun all the time and had it cleaned by an employee at a firearms store before i sent it out...like if someone who sells guns and has had guns all there lives says there's a problem well i'm stumped...the only thing was that i might be using too light of a load is that possible...???? I dunno but this guns gonna take a beating i have a month to hunt and its gonna get cold....we'll see how long it lasts and how it performs...i'll keep posting some comments...


----------



## quaackhead

just got my 935 been out on 2 very ducky days, snow sleet wintery mix.so far no misfires, jams, problems unloading,blowing apart in my hands etc... just dead birds.will post any problems. also love the buy american buy mossberg sticker that came with it.shot 3 and 3 1/2 shells of various sizes, 2's , 4's ,bb's. day 2 was about 20 degrees F was worried more about the rock salt i spread at the boat ramp taking the ice out than i was the gun. so far so good. good luck in the days ahead to all, quaackhead


----------



## orlovski007

well i took it out straight from being examines by a gunsmith you said it was not cleaned well ....guess what it would jam sometimes not fire at all...granted i bagged 3 mallards but missed some because of jamming, shells unable to eject....i dunno spoke to the woman who sold me the gun brand new and said she'll send it out again....after hunting season since i've only got 2 weeks left...what can i say i believe i need either a refund or a brand new gun i thik they are trying to keep me satisfied until the warranty expires.....i don't want to get screwed having a 800.00 gun that jams and has problems ...anyone know or have experience ith returning or asking for a refund are gun distributers more than happy to help the customer or should i be very careful


----------



## bubba682

What kinda shells are you using and is the gas system reassembled properely.I aint havin no problems with mine knock on wood.


----------



## orlovski007

well i will go out this week and try again put some special oil to really lubricate the inside mechanism....if that don't work its gotta be something i don't know much about springs or something in the stock of the gun who really knows, i'm just disappointed that the gunsmith who is supposed to uphold warranties tells the distributor that the gun wasn't cleaned properly, that he did a thorough cleaning and when i use it it jams and starts all over again....he also recommended that i use 1 and 1/4 or 1 3/8 shell loads which i used anyways so that is not an issue...i use 3 inch shells simply because with the 3 1/2 inch shells it seemed to have more problems mostly only able to shoot 1 shot at a time...anyways really what i want to avoid is getting stuck with an 800.00 gun that is malfunctioning....i wouldn't mind getting a new mossberg with a 2 year warranty again but i'm worried that the gunsmith isn't gonna find a problem or admit the gun is defective....and once the warranty is over what then i'm stuck with it...i wonder if i can just call mossberg or tell the distributor i'm fed up with it take it back and give me something new or my money back......any advice of returning guns or getting refunded???


----------



## dhunter

Over the years, I always hunted with pump shotguns. Used mainly a Mossberg 500. No complaints. It always worked for me. Last year decided to go with a Mossberg 935 auto to use 3 1/2 inch shells. Only used it one time. Same proplem as several other people that posted messages; broken plastic forearm retainer. Called customer service and they sent me a new one. However, after shooting only a few shells it fails to feed a new round into the chamber. Made sure the gun was clean and lubricated. However, the same thing happens after shooting only a few shells. Anyone experience the same problem? Plan to call customer service. Recently hunted with friends using Benelli Super Black Eagle Auto's. They had no problems with their guns. May consider getting rid of the Mossberg and buying a Benelli.[/list]


----------



## orlovski007

same problem with me bud mine is in the shop as we speak...if you read soem of the other things i wrote i had the same problems as you did....i can't believe they are selling a gun that has problems like that its very dissapointing to the consumer....i'll be in touch when i get mine back to let you all know what happened...


----------



## Bgunit68

Last year I bought a Franchi 612 on clearance for 580. First I small game hunt every weekend. We shot a lot. I have never had one problem with this shotgun. It will only chamber up to 3". But for what I am using it for it's fine. I've shot geese with it. No problem. What I like the most is cleaning it. There are no O rings. Just springs and a piston. The piston you can flip around for high or low brass. Last weekend we shot a bunch of skeet. I shot 5 boxes of reloads. Every shot chambered and ejected. I never heard of Franchi before I bought this. But I will definitely buy another one. American Rifleman printed a large article about Franchi. And this coming from a diehard Browning fan. I won't buy any other rifle but the Franchi shotguns are awesome!


----------



## hunter3705

I have an 835 that is absolutely bomb-proof reliable. Unfortunately, Mossberg's autos don't have the same good reputation as their pumps. If you really want an automatic I would urge you to look at the Remington 1100. You can buy the "express" models pretty reasonably, and they're about as good and reliable a shotgun as you could ask for.


----------



## orlovski007

yeah gentlemen my gun is still somewhere getting repaired i doubt the company will give me a credit or new gun with a warranty....disappointing to say the least....i sent it out the first week of january and still have no idea if they fixed the problem or when it may be back so i can test it....Guess Mossberg's 935 autoloader is not all that its cracked up to be....anyone have a benelli supernova pump think i may get one used for 400.00 is that a good deal?


----------



## bmxfire37

i shot a 935, i thought it was a good gun, ofcorse i used a smooth bore for hunting deer with a rifled slug... the accuracy was off with the regular barell dot, but imean yea it was smooth bore. it felt great shooting and was solid. how ever i perfer teh remington 870 12 ga combo ( rifled and smooth bore ) it is prolly my favorite gun of all... its got awsome power, great accuracy, affordible price :sniper:


----------



## coyotesniper204

Hey guys just a testament to Mossberg & Sons. 
I have a model 9200 that I purchased from Wal-Mart in 1994. It came as a set with slug and ventrib barrels. To date it has taken More Deer than I can remember. It gets used from September to Janurary at least 4 days a week. Doves, Ducks, Geese,. It cycles all shells with no problems. Cheap cases of federal and winchester 2 3/4 in. 7's, 7 1/2, and 8's to exspensive blackcloud BB's and other brands of waterfowl rounds in 
2 3/4 - 3 in. 
This gun has taken a beating with some 10 hr. days of duck hunting in the rain. 90 degree days of dove hunting. And now friggid days of goose hunting. Maybe I got the cream of the crop. But I have a 500 that has had well over 20,000 rounds thru it (slugs and shot). This year the tube spring has given out and needs replaced. First problem since 1985 not bad huh.
Thanks MOSSBERG!!!!!


----------



## Flight Medic

I can also praise my mossbergs. I have a 835 you can drop in the lake come back a week later fish it out, clean it with lake water, shoot some rem lube in the action a limit out on ducks ( true story ). I also have a 9200 that was a handmedown from my grandfather that works very well (does tend to break o-rings).


----------



## coyotesniper204

Flight Medic said:


> I can also praise my mossbergs. I have a 835 you can drop in the lake come back a week later fish it out, clean it with lake water, shoot some rem lube in the action a limit out on ducks ( true story ). I also have a 9200 that was a handmedown from my grandfather that works very well (does tend to break o-rings).


I forgot to list the O-Ring problem. But they are cheap and easy to replase. I've replaced 2 since I have had it.


----------



## shadow11

i AM NEW AT THIS AND WE ARE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IS WRNG WITH MY SONS GUN. jUST BOUGHT IT IN dECEMBER 2007. IT IS NOT EJECTING THE SHELLS. IT WORKED AT FIRST BUT NOW DOES NOT. WiLL IT NEED TO GO BACK TO HE FACTORY? hAS ANYONE HAD THIS HAPPEN BEFORE?

tHANKS FOR ANY HELP! :-?


----------



## russ375

I have used my Mossberg 935 for the 5th waterfowl season now and I too have had some disturbing issues. During a hunt a few years back the guns magazine spring retainer popped off. I then mistakenly disassembled the guns forearm only to have the magazine cap detent and magazine spring shoot-out in to the filed. My hunting partner likely recovered the spring and cap detent. The spring retainer was lost and not replaced (my there'd season with-out it). I use only 3.5 cartridges for geese. The only brand that will cycle properly in my gun are the Challenger's 3.5. I tried 3.5 in Remington, Winchester, Federal all work however; shooting three in a row with out a jam can not be guaranteed. Just recently on my last hunt my slide assembly broke? Finally, after reading what others have posted about this shotgun and the problems I've had, I think I might be purchasing a new shotgun and I will not be a Mossberg.


----------



## bowinchester

my uncle bought one... the most expensive single shot he has ever bought... :lol: the first time he shot it after he took it out of the box it jamed on the first shot every time no matter what shell he used. he tryed cleaning it and that didnt help either. he sent it back to mossberg 3 time and every one he got back had the same problem. i think with an auto shotgun you get what you pay for.


----------



## ruger1

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> I've been looking into getting one of these and just wanted to know what you people out there who have them think of them and the good and bads of the gun. Thanks


Use it as a push pole or paddle. :lol:

Seriously, my buddy has one and I've been less than impressed. The reciever assembly is loose all the time. It seems to rattle a lot. I feel clumsy. Stick with an 870 or Nova.
My :2cents:


----------



## miak2000

I bought one of the Mossberg 935 when they first came out years ago. Shot it for many many seasons now. Nothing but fast 3.5" loads and cases every season! Best gun i own!
I have a benelli sbe, a beretta 391, several brownings all autos.
Broke that plastic part. Called Mossberg and they sent me 2 new ones redesigned for free! Also broke the pin that recocks the gun from the bolt to the spring in the butt (just like on the benelli) and they sent me a new one for free.At Mossberg they have an excellent warranty.
Those were the only 2 misfires i've ever had!
Some may say that the gun broke and i missed out on some hunting. I have never had a semi-auto shotgun that was as dependable or held up as well as this model!
I just bought another one for my son.


----------



## duckhunter65

i have a mossberg 935 and i have carried it duck hunting in some of the worst weather and i have never had a problem with it. i dont know what all these guys are talking about they are very nice guns. nothing has ever broke on mine. the only thing i dont like about it is that the springs are to big for 2 3/4 shells but it dont matter to me i use it strictly for turkey and duck hunting.


----------



## duckhunter65

nhturkeydude said:


> Hi
> I've shot a 835 mossberg for years and I have a 935 Mag Grand Slam
> between both guns I have shot a killed 63 turkeys NEVER had a PROBLEM with them
> Just my Thoughts
> nhturkeydude


i have a 935 also i have killed numerous amounts of ducks with it never had a problem


----------



## Bizihunter

DeerScarer said:


> Far as I can tell it's just a matter of luck, at least when yer buyin' at Walmart. My brother had a Mossberg 500, I had a Mossberg 835, about eight years apart, but same problem with both. Wouldn't cycle shells, slide arms were goin' off track and not lettin' next shell out o' the mag tube. :eyeroll: I also found a 500 for sale used that when i tried the action on it in the store, same thing. (Except of course there wasn't a shell in it at the store :lol:.)
> 
> Now, I liked the way that over-bored barrel patterned once I found an after-market tube (Carlson extended full steel) that understood the gun, so I sometimes dream of getting a 935. I figure with the autoloader I wouldn't be able to twist the fore-end out of position causing the jamb - if, indeed that was why it was doing it. But I can't be sure it was my fault and not the gun's. Whenever I see mixed reviews by people who've owned them, I back off on getting one.
> 
> -Dave


Where did you find your after-market tube? I have a 935 and the shells weren't feeding properly. I bent my magazine tube trying to fix my gun. It seemed pretty flimsy to me. Thanks!


----------



## hhbuck

I purchased a 935 and this is my second season with it and today I was ready to chuck it across the corn field Ever since I got it, it has jammed, miss fired and would not eject shells. I have tried a half dozen differt shellsthere is no consistancy to the problem. I just cat deal with it any more and I am ready to go benneli or SX3. I think I am just going to go super Nova, to say it best the mosberg 935 is a major junkI cant even give it away what a waste of money. If any one has a way to solve these problems please let me know.


----------



## OLDDOG

Please let me vent!! :******: My birthday was Nov. 5 and I received a new Waterfowl 935 for a gift from my wife :lol: , knowing how much I love to Duck Hunt, and I had booked a guided trip to Arkansas the opening week of Duck season and had paid $1200 for the chance of a lifetime she wanted me to have the gun that I had been talking about and wishing for.  
After opening up the box and seeing my new 935 and regained my composer my son and I went out to shoot some clays with my new gun and to get tuned up for the trip.
I shot about three boxes of shells and the gun may have jammed three times. :beer: :beer: 
Not bad I thought it just needs cleaning.
My son who is 26 and not a kid and knows guns inside and out took it home and cleaned it for me.
So off we go on our hunting trip all jazzed up about how many Ducks we were going to harvest.
The first day we had very good luck we all got our limit, but my gun jammed several times and was starting to get to me.   
The second day we weren't as lucky and my gun was jamming a lot and was really disappointing me not to mention the embarrassment. :evil:  
I finished out the week with a loner from the guide. :eyeroll: 
My wife took it back to the Sportsman Warehouse in Columbia, SC
And they are sending it back to you to fix. I'm sure by the time I get it back Duck hunting season will be over, just wanted you to know that I'm not very happy. 
After reading all of these responses it seems to me that the 935 is not being manufactured as good today as it was a few years ago.
And I hope that I get my gun back soon and not have any more problems with it.


----------



## racerdawn3

I have a 935 and love it, no problems


----------



## trikortreat

dlip said:


> at the plastic spacer where the magazine meets the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some sort of buffer. I dunno, just from the description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy a 935 because they are a piece of junk. I would never own a mossberg. If you want a decent gun and don't want to spend a lot of money buy a franchi or look for a used beretta or benelli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever owned a mossberg 935? I know someone who loves their's. It's pretty unfair to give the mossback a bad rap without posting up evidence. I know some people don't like them, and some love em. I have a relative who beats it like a redheaded step-child, never any problems.
> Edit: I forgot to put my input in on some other good guns. The Super X2 is a great gun, I have nothing against the Mossback, but the Winchester has a longer running good reputation.
Click to expand...

yes sir dont be given mossberg a bad name....shouldnt say nothin about it if you have never even owned one, let alone held one. i own a 935 and its never failed me


----------



## utahhunter1

wow it seems like the mossbergs are having a lot of reliability issues. I have used my mossberg 500 since I was 12 years old and im now 23. Its been on hundreds of duck, pheasant, grouse, dove, and turkey hunts. I have used it for all of my bird hunting needs and have never had any problems with it. We also used mossberg 500s in Afganistan that we mounted on polaris atvs. we beat the crap out of them and never any problems at all they went bang every time. I wonder if it is the newer guns having the problems?


----------



## duckmander

Im thinking of one of these myself. and I have never liked mossberg.


----------



## NDWirehair

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> I've been looking into getting one of these and just wanted to know what you people out there who have them think of them and the good and bads of the gun. Thanks


I just saw a 930 - 3", blk syn, 28" at Gander Mountain for $399.00. How do the 2 compare other than the 935 being 3.5" ?


----------



## racerdawn3

I have one and its a great gun. got a deer and bird barral for it and never had anything wrong with it besides it does not like low brass shells!!!


----------



## Dwoolz1

I myself owned a mossberg 935, noticed how I said owned, I could not hate a gun more than I hated that 935 if it wasn't shooting 3&1/2's it was either not ejecting, not letting the action open, or the trigger would not pull, and yes the safety was off. I will never own another mossberg shotgun. This year I invested in a benelli super black eagle II and I love it absolutely the best duck and goose gun I have ever owned.


----------



## Norm70

i want to shoot myself in the foot for buying mine. I love the way it shot, but what complete junk as far as parts go.

Bought it on june of this year. I was having problems feeding shells in it. looked at the plug and it was cracked into 2 pieces. Put another in and it did the same thing but now it is stuck in the spring and i cant put any shells in the mag. then last weekend out duck hunting the litte pull back piece to manually eject the shells just fell off and i never did find it. The bluing is junk on it. my nova when on the same hunts as i still go one and came out of it with only a couple scratches, but i think this the 935 would get scratched if you laid it on a pillow.

my next question is i am in a bind it is my waterfowling gun and it does not work. Do you have to pay the postage to send it in?? I would like to return it and get my $$$ back but i am guessing that will not happen. I wrote a letter to mossberg stating my gun problems, but i have yet to get a response.

What should i do???


----------



## LukeDuke

I also DID own a 935. Look in the other post marked "My 935 went to heck in a hurry" to get my story. That gun may as well been the best boat anchor I have ever had. It had let me down time and time again. If I wanted to buy a single shot I would've bought an H&R. Lets just say after I missed a nice turkey with it and wouldnt eject it got wrapped around a nice burr-oak tree! BEST thing that ever happened to that gun!!!! :beer:


----------



## Lumpy31

The first shotgun I ever bought was a Mossberg 500 combo, absolutely loved it. So when I was ready to upgrade I just knew the 935 was for me. I purchased the Mossberg 935 28" Max-4D duck blind shotgun from Bass Pro. Fell in love with the gun the first time I saw it (to me it is a really nice looking gun) and you can't beat the price. However, the honeymoon didn't last long. The gun just refused to cycle 3.5" shells, steel or lead regardless of the brand. It was sent back to Mossberg, I will say the service at Bass Pro and Mossberg has been great, no gomplaints there. Anyway, got the gun back just in time to go on a guided Eider hunt in R.I. We slayed them and the gun worked fine up until the end of the hunt. I just figured it was dirty so when we were done I cleaned it real well and put it away till the next season, opening day early duck season 2010. The gun won't cycle 3.5" shells again, it shoots one but will not cycle the rest through. My advise if you want a good looking semi that only shoots 3" (which mine will do flawlessly) and costs a reasonable amount of money then this is the gun for you. But for me I am buying a Browning Silver Hunter tomorrow and that will shoot all 3 12ga. sizes. By the way my 500 is strictly a slug gun now and I still love that gun. Hope this helps and good luck in the field.


----------



## A.J.Phart

Hello !!!
I would like to tell everyone about myself and my son's experiance with a new Mossburg 935.
I bought the gun for my son's birthdate because he had been reading about it; bought it from the Accademy

The very next day i had booked a two day duck hunting trip with " DUCKS- R- US" out of Bonnim Tx.
The very first time it was shot it jamed. Tried 3 diferent size / and makes of shells with no luck.
The second day after thourily cleaning the weapon we tried again " NO LUCK" still jammed ;luckily the guide brought a second gun,or the whole trip would have been a wash out.

Now for the good part ; took it back to accademy to send it back to Mossburg, with full instructions as to what the gun was doing. Mossburg sent the gun back saying they replaced "A' spring. First time i shot the gun it jammed; took a picture called Mossburg They said to get a replacement the gun would have to be sent back around 5 times.......We just sent the gun in for the second time. We tried to mechanicaley feed the shells by puting one shell in the chamber and two in the mag; Then hand eject the chambered shell ,the chamber would eject but the chamber would hang "open" and not feed the second shell. A slight tap with the palm of the hand to the side of the forarm; the slide would feed the second shell and close.
We did this a noumber of times.
The gun is in route to MOSSBURG once again.


----------



## Drop Ducks Like Rain

Someone Please Give Some Feedback on the Mossberg 935. . .
My gun is doing the EXACT same thing. Brand new out of the box it jammed! I sent the gun to Mossberg and they also said it was the Spring in the magazine. I got the gun back and it doing THE SAME THING!!!! They didn't repair the gun. 
I called Mossberg and Roger said it was jamming because I was using Black Cloud ammo; and that they have had problems with Black Cloud not ejecting with several of their auto loaders. However;
*Please note that the gun does not function properly with the following ammunition * and others)
* **	Remington Sportsman™ Hi-Speed™ 3" Steel #2
**	Winchester® Xpert® 3" Steel #2
**	Black Cloud 3-1/2" 1-1/2"0z. BB	*
When you place a shell in the chamber, then load two shells in the magazine; pull the lever action back, the chambered shell will eject *BUT THE GUN WILL NOT CHAMBER THE SECOND SHELL FROM THE MAGAZINE. IT WILL HANG OPEN.*It appears that I will not be able to duck hunt this season; with a good possibility that I will miss the second half of dove season as well. How many times will I have to return this brand new gun for repair until Mossberg decides to replace it?


----------



## southdakbearfan

Well, you may take a bit of a beating, but take it back to the shop where you bought it and see what they will do for you on trade, or call mossberg and tell them you are getting a lawyer.

Otherwise you are pretty much screwed. Seems like they are either good or junk out of the box and no fixing seems to help.


----------



## jmckinley

This has been an eye opener, I was going to get the 935 for next year Waterfowl season and after reading the posts here that will not happen. This past seasonI used a Nova and wasn't impressed at all about as smooth as sand paper. I shot a 835 and 500 for years and felt the quality has slipped the past few years. I shot a 500 for close to 30 years and zero problems. Bought a new one about 5 years ago the darn thing was binding so much i got rid of it. The 835 broke the stock but mossy replaced it no questions asked. I think i'll stick with the pumps or get a new SBE II not the 935. First post in a couple of years. waterfowl season in NM sucked this year. 3 Mallards and 2 geese this year.but............my new plastic right knee will not let me wade hope the new one the VA replaces this one with works better and I can hunt more than this year. I'll be 61 in May and zero dark 30 isn't as much fun as it was when I lived in ND while stationed at GFAFB in the 80's. Jess :beer: :beer:


----------



## Doctor

When the 835 first came out I bought one and have NEVER regret it. Had it for years before I cleaned it and shot everytime.
I don't know about the Auto but the Mossberg 835 is the work horse .....period !!! :sniper:


----------



## shortcash

I bought a 935 Mag for turkey hunting .when I fired it for the first time it would not cycle. I was so mad I took it back and all they could do was seen it back to Mossburg.I started calling it moss junk.I then bought me a Remington 11-87 mag and used it for turkey because the moss junk would not be back in time. i GOT IT BACK AFTER THE SEASON WAS OVER!!!! GREAT TIMING. But now that its fixed I'm torn between both guns. The mossberg now holds a tighter pattern then Remington using the same chocks Plus I'm thinking of setting the 935 up for deer.So don't judge the mossberg until you have used one. It is a quality gun for the money


----------



## southdakbearfan

shortcash said:


> I bought a 935 Mag for turkey hunting .when I fired it for the first time it would not cycle. I was so mad I took it back and all they could do was seen it back to Mossburg.I started calling it moss junk.I then bought me a Remington 11-87 mag and used it for turkey because the moss junk would not be back in time. i GOT IT BACK AFTER THE SEASON WAS OVER!!!! GREAT TIMING. But now that its fixed I'm torn between both guns. The mossberg now holds a tighter pattern then Remington using the same chocks Plus I'm thinking of setting the 935 up for deer.So don't judge the mossberg until you have used one. It is a quality gun for the money


Now that is a quandry of a post. Won't fire out of the box, call it junk, but then say it's a quality gun for the money?


----------



## shortcash

That's what i said. I judge way to fast. Yes I had problems with it from word go. But Mossberg stood behind their product fix it by adjusting the gas rings something i could have do myself.So if you don't like the gun then say so . Don't sit on your computer and pick on what people say . So get a life or at lest your own opinion. (Moron)


----------



## southdakbearfan

shortcash said:


> That's what i said. I judge way to fast. Yes I had problems with it from word go. But Mossberg stood behind their product fix it by adjusting the gas rings something i could have do myself.So if you don't like the gun then say so . Don't sit on your computer and pick on what people say . So get a life or at lest your own opinion. (Moron)


Maybe you should learn how to write, as what you wrote in your orginal post could not convey that message in the least.

And if you care to actually read the posts, you will find that I have stated my opinion above, that they are either pure junk or good out of the box. Which means they are pure junk in the firearms world.


----------



## KurtR

Right after a old tree limb they work great for a fence post other than that they are junk.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

I have several(7 and adding 2 more) and other than one gun I just bought, I have never had a single problem with any of them. The one gun was sent back to Mossberg and came back free of charge repaired.

Here are the pictures of the gun:

Well, the spring isn't broken, but I did find some other interesting items while I was reassembling it to return to Mossberg.

Spring has a burr on the very end of the coil(sorry for the crappy picture):










Wear on rear shell stop:




























Gas Piston seal and seal ring:










Firing Pin mushrooming and spring collapsing:




























Magazine tubed galled by the deformed gas spring:










Most of the failure to feed problems can be solved by removing the shell stop/bolt stop and cleaning behind them thoroughly. I haven't found a problem in the design, they are very similar to a Browning Gold internally, aside from the gas piston, they remainder looks very similar. Everytime I get one that has problems and I buy it cheap, I clean it and can never get the problem or problems to show their ugly head. I use LPS and lightly spray it down then wipe the excess off and leave a light film and it hasn't caused me or my family any problems.


----------



## fowlfer

Hey guys, I've put over 600 3 & 3.5 1550 to 1650 FPS loads through my 935 and it hasn't missed a function yet. I've been in the fine dust to mud yunting white and black geese. I think the spacer is for the action assist short spring. I don't know how it is breaking, unless you are putting it in upside down.

I run a magazine extension and mix the loadings for various loads to end with 1650 FPS 1 1/4 ounce loads for last two shots on white geese. My Mossberg works great and if you guys want get rid of your let me know.


----------



## samscookie

Thanks everybody now I know why Walmart was selling them for 349.00


----------



## positive

the mossberg 935 is a piece of expense metal junk. i bought it new at bass pro for about $740.00 including tax. first mossberg i have ever bought. went duck hunting with it ans it would not fire so i had to recock. then it stovepiped on me 9 rounds in a row!!! missed several ducks. sent it back to mossberg for repairs and got it back on my last day of duck season and this time the 2th and 3th shell would not stay in the magazine but fell back onto the elevator. send it back again but have not gotten it back. very,very disappointed in mossberg. i had heard so many good things about mossberg that i had to have one. big,big,big mistake. buy anything but a mossberg brand. i had a choice among, remington, stoger, winchester and weatherby and i chose mossberg!! i am still ****** beyond peeing.do not, do not do not buy @#$%^&* mossberg. i made a $740.00 mistake. costly scape metal. buy a weatherby. i have yet to heard any bad reports on the weatherby sa-08. buy anything but mossberg.


----------



## bradknight83

I bought one a few years back still shoot it. nothing and I mean nothing throws a better pattern out of a shotgun. I snow goose hunt, goose, duck, etc and pump a decent amount of shells in this gun. My buddy in the snowgoose field had issues with his sx3 and another buddy with his extrema 2. I have never had any issues in field, I did one time at home break off the handle to the slide.. was weird never happened again. I just bought a maxus from browning hope it is as good as the mossberg cause It was a very reliable gun and dropped a lot of birds. If thats your price range it s a good auto.. some are good some are bad. I got a good one some got bad ones. good luck


----------



## southdakbearfan

bradknight83 said:


> I bought one a few years back still shoot it. nothing and I mean nothing throws a better pattern out of a shotgun. I snow goose hunt, goose, duck, etc and pump a decent amount of shells in this gun. My buddy in the snowgoose field had issues with his sx3 and another buddy with his extrema 2. I have never had any issues in field, I did one time at home break off the handle to the slide.. was weird never happened again. I just bought a maxus from browning hope it is as good as the mossberg cause It was a very reliable gun and dropped a lot of birds. If thats your price range it s a good auto.. some are good some are bad. I got a good one some got bad ones. good luck


I would say when it comes to most things, especially firearms and vehicles, then end of the above post pretty much sums up a bad firearm. A good firearm is one where problems and issues are the outlier and not a 50/50 issue.


----------



## sabo

I am in the uk I have had a moss 500 for a number of years great gun no probs been looking for an auto for a while found a 935 at a good price and a problem came to light at once wouldnt cycle rounds then found the metal seal ring was in the wrong way round it helps if its working correctly? Have found I can run 34gram rounds through it but the must be 70 mm long or it won't cycle as its designed for magnum rounds first day out wow it goes great had no faults yet the gun is also on the heavy side but swings great and does what it says on the packet as we say over here ,. I can understand the comments on the plastic part and as an engineer I did find it a bit odd as the rest of it is built like a tank typical american engineering pretty solid?


----------

